# Egernia depressa norther race pics



## AUSGECKO (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi All,
Recently i was lucky enough to look after one of my mates pair of northern depressa for a while and thought i would share some pics i took.
Enjoy


----------



## Elibum (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice pics. They are very cute hehehe


----------



## spongebob (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you give them back? If you did tell tell your mate I want some!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, unfortunately I did Bob..... Skinks don't usually interest me but these things were awesome.


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 28, 2010)

wow nice skinks, even I like them !


----------



## thals (Sep 28, 2010)

Gorgeous little pygmies, love these guys! Would have been so hard to give them back, you did well lol.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Sep 28, 2010)

1 pair of these sold for $4,000.00 the other night on Herptrader


----------



## jordo (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm just waiting for the Vic laws to change, love the Egernia skinks and these guys are up the top.


----------

